# VA Beach to Richmond



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Has anyone ever done this century+? 

If so, what maps/books did you find useful?

I have DeLorme's Atlas of Virginia. I have found it to be extremely useful in hiking, but as far as cycling, it has some weak points. 

Surely there has to be something better, and I'll bet there's someone out there who can tell me what map/book it is.

FWIW, I'll be starting out near the Courthouse area in Virginia Beach, or having a friend drive me to the west end of Chesapeake/Portsmouth, maybe even Suffolk, depending on how much I want to avoid traffic lights at the start of the ride.

This is training for my ride to Philly which I have planned for mid-August.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

lx93 said:


> Has anyone ever done this century+?
> 
> If so, what maps/books did you find useful?
> 
> ...



Your #1 problem will be getting over the River from Southside to the Peninsula. I'm not even sure if there is a way to do it on bike.

I suggest you figure out how to get to the Ferry on the Surry side and take it to Jamestown. From there take route 5.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Lifelover said:


> Your #1 problem will be getting over the River from Southside to the Peninsula. I'm not even sure if there is a way to do it on bike.
> 
> I suggest you figure out how to get to the Ferry on the Surry side and take it to Jamestown. From there take route 5.


Just exactly what I would say if Lifelover hadn't already said it!


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Bribing Cars on Ferry Crossings*



Lifelover said:


> Your #1 problem will be getting over the River from Southside to the Peninsula. I'm not even sure if there is a way to do it on bike.
> 
> I suggest you figure out how to get to the Ferry on the Surry side and take it to Jamestown. From there take route 5.


If bikes are NOT allowed on the ferry, I'm wondering if they'd let you stand out there w/ a sign that said "Will Pay 1/2 of Your Toll" to attract a vehicle to get you & your bike over.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

lx93 said:


> If bikes are NOT allowed on the ferry, I'm wondering if they'd let you stand out there w/ a sign that said "Will Pay 1/2 of Your Toll" to attract a vehicle to get you & your bike over.


I think Bikes are allowed on the ferry although I can't say for sure. I did not see mention of it on the site one way or the other.

I meant you could not physically ride your bike.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

The idea to hold out the "Will Pay 1/2 Your Toll" sign came from a brainstorm as to how to cross the Bay-Bridge Tunnel from VA Beach into Eastern Virginia on Hwy. 13. 

I suppouse I could always ask my roommate for weekend trips. But getting him to do it at 5am on a weekday when I plan to leave on the Philly trip might not be so easy.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

The James river ferry from Surry county to Williamsburg is free, and bicycles are welcome.

When you get off the ferry after the 20-minute crossing, ride 1 mile on Rt. 31 and pick up the new Virginia Capital Trail. It parallels Greensprings Road (614) until you get to Route 5, then parallels Route 5 all the way to the Chickahominy River. There's a riverfront park there with concessions.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*That is odd since we just used it.*



lx93 said:


> If bikes are NOT allowed on the ferry, I'm wondering if they'd let you stand out there w/ a sign that said "Will Pay 1/2 of Your Toll" to attract a vehicle to get you & your bike over.


Perhaps you are thinking of a different ferry but 2 weeks ago there were thousands (literally) of cyclists taking the James River ferry from Scotland to Jamestown and back.


----------

